# Karl Malone Kennicot buck??



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's another text i got today stating Karl Malone shot this buck today on Kennicot's property. It is said he paid over $200,000 just to get on there. Anybody?[attachment=0:huw16c3n]1109091706.jpg[/attachment:huw16c3n]


----------



## LOUISIANA BOY (Nov 9, 2009)

I got a cosin that works there and saw Karl there with the deer. Nce deer but i dont know how much he paid


----------



## LOUISIANA BOY (Nov 9, 2009)

sorry about the miss spelled words. hodig ababy and trying to type lol


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

LOUISIANA BOY said:


> sorry about the miss spelled words. hodig ababy and trying to type lol


I knew exactly what you said. :wink:


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

I miss Karl and good to see he's still pursuing his love for the hunt. Nice buck and congrats Karl.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I miss him to, looks like he delivered


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Arent those deer pretty much fenced in? Or are they able to come and go.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Karl Malone Kennecott buck??*



COOPERD said:


> Arent those deer pretty much fenced in? Or are they able to come and go.


I am not aware of a fence on the south end, besides that is a huge area.

I just received the pic too, this one may be a little clearer:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> COOPERD said:
> 
> 
> > Arent those deer pretty much fenced in? Or are they able to come and go.
> ...


True statement. The deer are basically "fenced in" on the Oquirrh Mountains, and not with a high game type fence.. When the deer "go" it's usually down to U-111 where they get hit by vehicles.

I highly doubt the Mailman paid $200,000 for a deer tag there. $20,000? maybe. Karl has actually taken a few animals from the same general area.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ka Malo says dis a bi dir. He say dis da biggis dir he see.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> Ka Malo says dis a bi dir. He say dis da biggis dir he see.


 -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I miss when karl malone was a guest on the Man Show. He did such a great job.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Ka Malo says dis a bi dir. He say dis da biggis dir he see.


To be accurate, I assume this is him referring to himself in the third person, right? :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

He do what he do.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes sir. :mrgreen: The dude on the night side project on KSL does a pretty good impression of him. I love the mailman!! Those were the glory days... Heck of a deer for Karl. Good on him.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nor-Tah that is so **** funny ! -BaHa!- :rotfl:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey maaaybe dckhntrdstn is A black fella from Louisiana tech too? :mrgreen: I mean how do we really know?


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Hey maaaybe dckhntrdstn is A black fella from Louisiana tech too? :mrgreen: I mean how do we really know?
> 
> LMAO!!!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Ka Malo says dis a bi dir. He say dis da biggis dir he see.


Holy smokes! ! ! ! ! NOR-TAH, you owe me a new computer! I was drinking a soda when I read this and now it's all over my computer. That is some funny SHIZ!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Hey maaaybe dckhntrdstn is A black fella from Louisiana tech too? :mrgreen: I mean how do we really know?


 :lol: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O-

o yea nice buck.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Nor-tah wrote:
> Ka Malo says dis a bi dir. He say dis da biggis dir he see.
> 
> Holy smokes! ! ! ! ! NOR-TAH, you owe me a new computer! I was drinking a soda when I read this and now it's all over my computer. That is some funny SHIZ!


+1000

It made me think of: "fiv peecus shicken fo fiv bucks" :mrgreen:


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Ka Malo says dis a bi dir. He say dis da biggis dir he see.


HE HE HE



fixed blade said:


> Hey maaaybe dckhntrdstn is A black fella from Louisiana tech too? :mrgreen: I mean how do we really know?


Bah Ha Ha Ha

Thanks for the good laugh today guys.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

This thread turned pretty **** funny! Either way, nice buck and I admire Karl for everything he's done here for wildlife.


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

That is one nice buck congrats to ya karl. I use to hunt up there back in the 70,s when it was open to anyone with a tag. there was lots of deer and elk back then. I bet there is some monsters up there now.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Nice buck for sure! My buddy in Provo has the honor of mounting for him, he picked it up the other day.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

HJB said:


> Nice buck for sure! *My buddy in Provo has the honor of mounting for him*, he picked it up the other day.


Grossssss! That's a great deer but not that great. :lol: I'll bet Karl was pissed. Hay yous kwit maken the sexy with myes deer.


----------



## vaporpestcontrol (Nov 6, 2009)

He hunts elk and deer every year off this cwmu (THE HEASTON) I know the guide real well I have taken a few cows and does off that range. He will pay the guide a couple 100 and tell him he wants to take a nap so wake him up in a couple hours when it’s time to hunt. I think he really uses this as an ecscape from life like the rest of us. He was watching a big bull one time and a little satellite steeped into the picture karl told the guide if that bull steps over and tries to take that cow from the big bull his going down. The guide laughed and boom down went the satellite bull.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I also know the guy that guides Malone, And I thought the guy who mounted his Bucks lives in Herriman? And no theses animals are not fenced in. Also the guide and Karl almost killed Malones brother off on a elk hunt this year. They walked his but off. Anybody seen George Straits buck? Same guide same mountain. I wonder any you guys talk like him?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Kaarl did'y shot no deer- him elbowed em to death.

disclaimer- I like KARL


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Packfish said:


> elbowed em to death.


The Isiah Thomas treatment...

Its nice to catch a glimpse of Karl just enjoying life instead of putting on the game face for T.V. cameras.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats really a nice congrats to him.

The genetics of that big back dagger and wide are cool looking bucks here's a couple of pics from up there one from last year and one from this year.


----------



## vaporpestcontrol (Nov 6, 2009)

are you sure these pics are from up there. I have never seen that much cover before up there. of pinion.


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

Stokton to Malone..... hammer dunk!! It's good to see Karl still Gettin hr done!


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

Those pics are not from up there my great grandpa has some mine claims up there so i have hunted it many times up behind barny's canyon. it is all pines and quakes and buck brush. I have seen some of the biggest elk and deer in my life up there.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

P.S.E Hunter said:


> Those pics are not from up there my great grandpa has some mine claims up there so i have hunted it many times up behind barny's canyon. it is all pines and quakes and buck brush. I have seen some of the biggest elk and deer in my life up there.


Those pictures may very well be from the Oquirrhs. The terrain varies from location to location and elevation to elevation like most other mountain ranges. Karls picture is from the northern most end on the mountain range, where it is much more barren, open and rocky. Mooses pictures could be from the middle part of the range where there are more junipers and sagebrush. The higher in elevation you go then yes it changes to pines and aspen.

A mining claim does not always mean that one has exclusive rights to the surface like for hunting. It could just be sub-surface mineral. To my knowledge hunting hasn't been allowed "behind" Barneys/Drk Fork area for at least 15 years, unless a CWMU tag has been drawn.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> Those pictures may very well be from the Oquirrhs


No question in my mind............nice pictures Moose !!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

> Anybody seen George Straits buck? Same guide same mountain. I wonder any you guys talk like him?


Ahh shukins fellas, I just gussied up the old ought six, loaded er heavy with a 180 an took a great 231 yarder. Dropped like a sack o spuds right there, right there in a minute twuz over, twernt nuttin.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

P.S.E Hunter said:


> Those pics are not from up there my great grandpa has some mine claims up there so i have hunted it many times up behind barny's canyon. it is all pines and quakes and buck brush. I have seen some of the biggest elk and deer in my life up there.


Take a drive down by the Butterfield canyon end and look at the terrain its still part of that mountain last I looked.

I was talking about the genetics the big wide bucks and the big back daggers that some of those bucks have.

Not the canyon the Karl's picture was taken in and yes those pictures are from there.

Durring the Rut those bucks are all over that mountain from end to end.

Next time if you wouldn't mind PM me but don't try and make me look like a lier it not good for bussiness and I enjoy the forum the stories the picture and the people.

Thanks Moose Hollow.

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com

Thanks Sawsman.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pictures as usuall Moose don't let the expert bother you. Some of us have spent enough time outdoors to realize that a seventyfive mile mountain range with different elevations will have different Flora and Fauna on it.

Huntinfool


----------

